# lumileds making custom bins? lxk2-pw18-u00



## snakebite (Oct 13, 2007)

got a bunch of k2 luxeons from a surplus source.
lxk2-pw18-u00
cant seem to find any info on pw18 on lumileds site.
custom binning?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 13, 2007)

send me a few of those LEDS will ya. Those are what we call Gen X Luxeon K2s. Unless of course the reseller mis marked them. The only bin code I know for K2s that could be the actual code is LXK2-PW14-U000.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 13, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am not totally positive, but the last check I made back at Lumileds Datasheets (just a second ago) says that the only bin that could possibly be if that were not labeled correctly by the reseller is the LXK2-PW14-U000 bin cool white LED. By the way, who did you buy these from? Please post a picture of the LED die to further help in identifying it. If they are PW18 do you mind sending me a few?


----------



## snakebite (Oct 13, 2007)

i have the bag and label these came in.
looks like genuine lumileds label.
i noticed there is no bin?
cat is uj0l
date is 0625
i will try to take a close up of a die.
got a bunch of nichia jupiters too.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 13, 2007)

How Many K2s? Mind sending a few to me? I have some LXK2-PW14-U000/ bin code: UYAN from the shoppe that I can compare your LEDs to.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 13, 2007)

Another question, do the LEDs have two sets of gull wing contacts? Does it have the chamfer marking to indicate anode on one side (it is a 45° diagonal cut in the black polymer part of the LED casing, upper left hand side).


----------



## snakebite (Oct 14, 2007)

Lightingguy321 said:


> Another question, do the LEDs have two sets of gull wing contacts? Does it have the chamfer marking to indicate anode on one side (it is a 45° diagonal cut in the black polymer part of the LED casing, upper left hand side).



looks like other k2's i have used.
4 leads.
looks like 2 gold wirebonds to the die.
i noticed the dept id lux1 on the label.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 14, 2007)

How many K2s did you recieve? These either sound like miss labelled K2s or they could be the next gen K2 after the PW14. If you don't mind sending me a few PM me or send me an Email via [email protected] .


----------



## Erasmus (Oct 14, 2007)

If they are from week 25 in 2006 it sounds impossible to me that these are from the new generation.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 14, 2007)

As of now the only two K2 variants available directly from Lumileds or from the Shoppe are the LXK2-PW12 and LXK2-PW14. If luxeon does it so that the test currents on the for the last digit in that code are "2" for 350mA and "4" for 1000mA. I would guess the number "8" in that position means tested at 1.5Amps and can be run as high as 2 Amps. That is just some extrapolation, not sure how accurate that actually is. For now just treat them as the LXK2-PW14s (don't blow away your investments).


----------



## Leadfoot2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Lightingguy321 said:


> send me a few of those LEDS will ya. Those are what we call Gen X Luxeon K2s. Unless of course the reseller mis marked them. The only bin code I know for K2s that could be the actual code is LXK2-PW14-U000.


 

"If they are PW18 do you mind sending me a few?"


"How Many K2s? Mind sending a few to me?"


"How many K2s did you recieve? If you don't mind sending me a few PM me or send me an Email via [email protected] ."



Geez, give the guy a break. Didn't see anywhere where he wanted to sell any.


Leadfoot


----------



## snakebite (Oct 14, 2007)

i did not buy this reel to resell.
but i have more than i need for my current mods and could be talked into swapping some for interesting stuff.
pm me


----------



## evan9162 (Oct 14, 2007)

I could test one for you (like I've done for XR-Es and Rebels) and send it back, just so you will know if it's really any different than a normal PW14 K2.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just made another round to the Lumileds website and it looks like from their http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/Luxeon K2 Emitter -IPC-1752-1_v1.02.pdf (material composition sheet), that the LXK2-PW18-U000 is a valid bin code, so they are indeed the new generation of K2s.


----------



## tonycollinet (Oct 15, 2007)

what are the specs (esp lumen output) of the next gen k2s?

And are they available in a star format?

Cheers

Tony.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 15, 2007)

As far as I see right now, not even lumileds is selling the next gen K2s yet. But if I have my part number suffixes right, the next gen can be ran as high as 2 Amps and can probably put out some where between 200-300 lumens (if that is the X bin under the new LED binning scheme)


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 16, 2007)

Given the date code and the U bin, these are highly highly unlikely to be next generation K2s. They are just likely something special that Lumileds did for a customer. This is not unusual for a high volume customer. I.e. maybe the leads are bent different, etc.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 16, 2007)

pm's replied.
btw the leads are bent as normal k2's
i tend to follow the line that the 18 is a high current part.we shall see.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 16, 2007)

What are your plans for these LEDs?


----------



## evan9162 (Oct 16, 2007)

snakebite said:


> pm's replied.
> btw the leads are bent as normal k2's
> i tend to follow the line that the 18 is a high current part.we shall see.



That would seem to make sense. Consider:

PW12 = Binned at 350mA
PW14 = Binned at 1000mA

PW18 = binned at 1500mA?

In that case, there are some possibilities:

1) the U bin at 1500mA means using the old U bin (K2, Lux III, etc), which means 87-113lm at 1500mA. Not too good

2) The U bin is the "new" binning scheme introduced with the rebels. Thus, that would mean 220-240 lumens at 1500mA. Not too bad.

3) Something else entirely.

This could be a one-off bin done special for a specific customer that wanted parts characterized at a target current level. Or, it could be an 'abandoned' binning that Lumileds was going to release, but had to shift gears due to the XR-E and Seoul P4.


----------



## Calina (Oct 16, 2007)

snakebite said:


> got a bunch of k2 luxeons from a surplus source.
> lxk2-pw18-u00
> cant seem to find any info on pw18 on lumileds site.
> custom binning?


 
Why don't you try to contact Lumiled, they might be able to help and it would be better than all those speculations.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 17, 2007)

i just put one in a 4d mag runing 4x9ah panasonic high rate nimh
.34 ohms resistance in the pr base(2x.68 paralel
gives 2.5 amps thru the k2.
gets the whole thing nice and warm.
no tint shift and i can hold my finger on the dome no problem.
did this up for a friend who found the mag in the trash!
nice fringe benefit working for dayton waste collection.
his response when he turned it on for the first time?
HOLY poop!
he will give it a good run test.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 18, 2007)

I take it the maximum current supply to the K2 PW18 will be 3 amps then. Dang how bright was it?


----------



## snakebite (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont know exactly how bright but it kills a 6d with a w bin lux v.
probably because it focuses tighter due to 1 small die vs 4.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 19, 2007)

so who here has the integrating sphere?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 19, 2007)

Those look like standard K2s with Thin film flip chips. Could you take a closer up picture of the die


----------



## evan9162 (Oct 19, 2007)

Both jtr1962 and myself do lumen measurements via a lumen integration technique. This works especially well for bare LEDs (no reflectors or optics). We've both tested the Rebel-100 and our measurements came within a few lumens of each other across a wide range of test currents. This is with using different measurement setups and different light meters.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 19, 2007)

2.5 amps in the pr base? that thing will cook quick! eek! Good to see you still posting snake.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 19, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> 2.5 amps in the pr base? that thing will cook quick! eek! Good to see you still posting snake.



of course its on a cnc heatsink i made that is a chill/heat press fit in the mag.
in a pr base it would be an instant f.e.d.


----------



## snakebite (Aug 9, 2008)

i found another partial reel of these and i am offering them on cpfmarketplace


----------

